# Δρ. Σταμάτης Κριμιζής. Ένας Έλληνας και ο αχαρτογράφητος κόσμος του.



## bernardina (Nov 22, 2013)

Αν σας ρωτούσε κάποιος τι είναι αυτό που θεωρείτε το πλέον αχαρτογράφητο, το πλέον άγνωστο, νομίζω οι περισσότεροι θα λέγατε με σιγουριά…το σύμπαν! Ακόμα και αυτό όμως, μέχρι ένα “σημείο” έχει κατά κάποιο τρόπο εξερευνηθεί…Υπάρχει όμως, πέρα από το “σημείο” αυτό ένας εντελώς άγνωστος κόσμος που δεν έχει αποτυπωθεί από τον άνθρωπο μέχρι σήμερα…Από τις 25 Αυγούστου του 2012 το Voyager 1 είναι επισήμως το πρώτο ανθρώπινο κατασκεύασμα που βρίσκεται σε αυτόν το διαστρικό χώρο (interstellar space) και κατευθύνεται προς την εξερεύνηση του απόλυτα άγνωστου, του απόλυτα αχαρτογράφητου.

Κύριος ερευνητής της αποστολής αυτής καθώς και πολλών άλλων, ένας άνθρωπος που αφιέρωσε τη ζωή του στην εξερεύνηση και “χαρτογράφηση” του άγνωστου σύμπαντος, εκείνος που προς τιμήν του η Διεθνής Αστρονομική Ένωση (I.A.U.) ονόμασε με το επίθετό του έναν αστεροειδή, είναι ο αστροφυσικός Δρ. Σταμάτης Κριμιζής και θα βρίσκεται μαζί μας στη σκηνή του TEDxAthens 2013.

Περισσότερα γι' αυτόν τον σπουδαίο άνθρωπο, εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Nov 22, 2013)

Μπορώ να φανταστώ ήδη κάποιους να γκρινιάζουν που αφήνουμε _τόσο σπουδαίους ανθρώπους να φεύγουν_ κλπ κλπ κλπ, διότι ως γνωστόν το ελληνικό διαστημικό πρόγραμμα θα είχε επωφεληθεί ιδιαίτερα. 


ΥΓ Ναι, το λέω ειρωνικά, γιατί οι μισοί Έλληνες από αυτούς που ξέρω στο εξωτερικό κάνουν επαγγέλματα που δεν υπάρχει αντίστοιχό τους στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 22, 2013)

Καλά, μην παίρνεις κι όρκο:

Τη δημιουργία Παγκόσμιου Κέντρου Διαστημικού Τουρισμού στην Καλαμάτα, με κατασκευή βάσης εκτόξευσης επανδρωμένων πυραύλων στο διάστημα για τουριστικούς λόγους, εισηγήθηκε με ερώτησή του στη Βουλή ο βουλευτής των Ανεξάρτητων Ελλήνων, Βασίλης Καπερνάρος προς τους υπουργούς Ανάπτυξης και Υποδομών.

Ζήτησε μάλιστα να ενημερωθεί αν υπάρχει εμπεριστατωμένη μελέτη για την υλοποίηση ενός τέτοιου έργου και σε ποιο στάδιο βρίσκεται η διαδικασία.

Και του απάντησαν. Στα σοβαρά. Δύο υπουργεία.

Κάποιοι άλλοι το πήραν αλλιώς, βέβαια.


----------



## SBE (Nov 22, 2013)

Δυστυχώς, είναι υποχρεωμένοι να απαντάνε σοβαρά σε κάθε βλακεία που ρωτάει κανείς στη Βουλή, αυτό είναι το κακό. 
Από την άλλη, έμαθα κάτι που δεν το ήξερα με αυτή την είδηση, ότι στην Κορώνη είχαμε σχετικές εγκαταστάσεις μέχρι το '89 (το λέει η βίκι). Υποθέτω θα ήταν καμιά αεροπορική βάση με σχετικές δυνατότητες, όχι το Μπαϊκονούρ της Ελλάδας. 

Βεβαίως, αν είναι να φτιάξουμε το διαστημικό τουρισμό της Ελλάδας- που έχουμε δυνατότητες, με τα ούφο που κυκλοφορούν- θα έλεγα να το κάνουμε σε κανένα ξερονήσι, ώστε κάθε αποτυχημένη εκτόξευση να καταλήγει στη θάλασσα και να συνδυάζεται με υποθαλάσσιο τουρισμό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 22, 2013)

Encyclopedia Astronautica: Koroni


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 22, 2013)

«Το υπουργείο Εθνικής Άμυνας εξετάζει με τη δέουσα προσοχή τη σκοπιμότητα υλοποίησης τέτοιου τύπου επενδύσεων, εφόσον αυτές είναι υπαρκτές, εντός του πλαισίου των προβλέψεων της ισχύουσας νομοθεσίας».

[...]

Το υπουργείο Άμυνας είναι το τρίτο υπουργείο, μετά το Ανάπτυξης και το Υποδομών, που διαβίβασε στη Βουλή έγγραφη απάντηση για το θέμα.
Όπως, εξάλλου, αναφέρει στο έγγραφό της η κ. Γεννηματά, το υπουργείο Εθνικής Άμυνας, αναγνωρίζοντας τη σπουδαιότητα απόκτησης εθνικής τεχνογνωσίας αιχμής όπως η αεροδιαστημική, αλλά και της εθνικής παρουσίας σε ανώτατα ιδρύματα του εξωτερικού που τελούν υπό την αιγίδα διεθνών οργανισμών, προχώρησε την 11η Νοεμβρίου του 2013, στην υπογραφή μνημονίου συνεργασίας με τη «Μεσσηνιακή Αμφικτυονία», μεταξύ των δραστηριοτήτων της οποίας είναι και η συνεργασία με τον καθηγητή αεροδιαστημικής κ. Παπαδόπουλο.

[...]

Το πλήρες άρθρο στην _Αυγή_.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 22, 2013)

Πού ακριβώς στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει χώρος για κοσμοδρόμιο; Πόσες ακατοίκητες πεδιάδες ή οροπέδια έχουμε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 22, 2013)

Α, εσύ είσαι ικανός και να το συζητήσεις σοβαρά... Μπράβο, μπράβο! :clap:


----------

